# FET Back to Back -success?



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All

Has anyone had success after doing a back to back FET?

Google is conflicting and not sure if a break is necessary ?

Thank you


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

I had a failed FET and then had another transfer on my next cycle and this time got a positive. Still a long way to go but first time we have seen a positive result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Thank you for your post. It’s good to know there’s a success story of back to back and your clinic wouldn’t suggest it if it didn’t agree. 

I’ll see what my clinic say. 

Thanks


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Will be interested to see what your clinic says CurlyGirl.


Mrsbluesky, congratulations!


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Did you get any advice from your clinic yet?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Yes I’m going straight into the next cycle. Started all few drugs yesterday. 

Let’s hope it works with this different protocol this time


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh best of luck CurlyGirl. Fingers crossed this is the one for you


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Curlygirl, I think I recall Penny at Serum being in favour of doing back to back as your body is partly prepared & more receptive? I couldn’t usually organise transfers like that due to work, but there seem to be arguments in favour of both back to back and waiting a bit, so I’m sure it would be ok. Good luck x


----------



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Curlygirl and others, 

I also had a BFP and then just found out today that I have miscarried at just shy of 6 weeks.  My clinic suggested August (but I don't always have full faith in them) and I'm keen to do that but also really interested to know how people have found doing back to back FET's.  I did PGS testing and have 2 embryos, so now only 1 left.  

Thanks


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi 

I did two back to back, both DE, PGD tested and both 5AA

Both failed

I’ll have a month break before my final go.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes - I did. Had a failed FET in March 2018 and started oestrogen with the bleed from that and transferred an ungraded blast in May 2018 - he’s fast asleep in front of me now.
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------

